# New member.



## Tealc (Mar 27, 2022)

New to the forum, retiring in a couple of months hope to travel off grid,just feeling the water!


----------



## Makzine (Mar 27, 2022)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 27, 2022)

WElcome from Norn Iron Glengormley, never been on grid or in a campsite.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 27, 2022)

Hi and welcome


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi, welcome aboard


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 29, 2022)

Welcome from another off gridder....


----------



## REC (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi, welcome! Have fun.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Alli B (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi welcome, whising you great adventures going forward. Times seem to be getting better, should I have said that. Wild is wonderful!


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi, and welcome from Torbay, Devon...


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 2, 2022)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## GreggBear (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome from another off gridder...


----------

